# LokSound XL V3.5



## selva (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to G scale hobby. Just got a couple of engines. Recently I purchase the Aristocraft Class 66 and ESU51371 LokSound XL V3.5.

I''ve installed the decoder in the Aristocraft Class 66 according to the instruction. I realised that the lights were working abnormally. I removed the decoder and tested the train and all the lights were working perfectly. The top markerlight, the bottom mainlight and the pilot light. So I reinstall the decoder and the problem remains the same. Here is the problem 

1. The top markerlight kept working OK. 
2. The bottom pilot lights stayed on RED when the train is moving forward and the main lights were turned off. The rear pilot lights were white. 
3. When i run in reverese the result is the same the front pilot llight change to RED. The bottom main light is always turned off. 
4. I checked the internal connections, and all are fine.

Also I notice that without the decoder the trains run smoothly on slow speed. With the decoder the train jerks a lot at slow speed and I have to run it at high speed. The transformer use here is ART 55465 Elite and the controller is ART 55401.

Appreciate if anyone could address my problem.

Cheers,
Selva


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Does that locomotive have a socket? My guess is that aristo wired it wrong. They do that all the time. It should be a simple matter of reversing the motor wires, but if it's plugging into a socket, it will be harder to do. 

As to the way it's running--You are running this on DC, not on DCC, right? Have you checked the manual for the ESU decoder?The ESU is made to work on DC power, but to be honest, I've only ever run them on DCC. I have three LokSound XL 3.5 decoders and they are very smooth at low speed for me. 

I looked at the manual and it says the loco will only start running when it sees 7-8 volts on the track: 

"The engine will only start moving when the track voltage reaches 7â€"8 Volts. Maximum speed will be reached when turning the controller to the limit. This is absolutely normal and is due to the minimum voltage the LokSound decoder requires for operation" 

You might try posting your question on the ESU forum on their website, or on the Yahoo ESU user's group: 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/loksound/ 

Sorry I can't be any more help


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, not familiar with the wiring, but sounds like the polarity of the motor is reversed from the sense of the lights. You could probably just reprogram the direction bit in the decoder. 

Sound though, like you want to use DC power, but then you are driving with a PWM (Pulse Width Modulated) throttle, which will confuse the DCC decoder. 

Are you going to run this on DC or DCC? Right now, you have neither. 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't the ART 55401 a pwm output controller? 

If so, that could be the problem. PWM can do weird things to DCC.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I hadn't thought of that--that's most likely it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the 3 of us seem to be in agreement about the PWM .... 

Greg


----------



## selva (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot. yes, I'm running them on DC. Perhaps this could be the problem. And how do we trigger the horn to work. It only sirens at the start and after that its all the engine sound only.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

You are running them on PWM DC. They will likely be confused and behave weirdly. 
If you need to run them on DC you must use a clean filtered output from the controller. Not PWM. 
I don't think you can trigger any sounds whilst they are running on DC.


----------



## selva (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks a [email protected] url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

"PWM" means pulse width modulation (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation). It's used on aristo's control because it simulates inertia, and gets rid of the jack-rabbit stops and starts you can have on straight DC. 

Because DCC signals are themselves pulsed, the PWM output confuses the decoder. 

As to triggering sounds, I'm not sure--you should check the manual. I know that ESU makes a box with buttons that lets you trigger sounds on DC. I forget what thy call it. Basically it sends a stream of very fast polarity changes, which aren't steady enough to trigger a direction change, but can be used to trigger sounds (for example, the sequence +-+-+-) might trigger "whistle." I know that in this way you can get a decoder on DC to have a lot of the sound functionality of DCC. 

I don't know if it's possible to trigger sounds on an ESU decoder in any other way


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ESU makes a box like the QSI system? ESU decoders recognize polarity reversals on DC just like the QSI? 

Very interesting, never heard that information Mike... is it in the normal ESU manual? 

Greg


----------



## selva (Apr 10, 2012)

Thnak you guys. Since, using a DCC can reslove a lot of issue, could you please recommend me a sutiable DCC together with their contact detials. Cheers


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, I distinctly remember seeing this but can't find where right now. I'll have to retract that statement unless I find some evidence to the contrary



@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By selva on 13 Apr 2012 01:31 AM 
Thnak you guys. Since, using a DCC can reslove a lot of issue, could you please recommend me a sutiable DCC together with their contact detials. Cheers 
Selva:

Before you get a DCC system, there are two things to consider. First, the amount of amperage the system can deliver. Large scale trains can draw a lot of power, especially if you add lights and sound, and if you're running more than one. I use a system (NCE) that can output ten amps, and a lot of people find that to be more than adequate. The second thing to consider is do you want wireless throttles, or would a wired be ok.


The cost of DCC goes up as you add amperage, and as you add wireless. 

In the US, a lot of people like the NCE system. The five amp, wired version is not too expensive, and you can convert it to wireless and add amperage later if you need to. http://www.ncedcc.com

Many other people in the US use the Digitrax system. Greg Elmassian has some excellent advice on his page

If you're in Europe, ESU makes a good system, and so does ZIMO

My favorite US supplier for DCC is either lichtfield stattion or Tony's trains


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, it might be true, but first I have heard of it. 

Selva, ditto on the recommendations all along the line that Mike made to you. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## selva (Apr 10, 2012)

Mike and Greg, thank you. I'm in Malaysia, and I will check the relevant website for the purchase. For now I will settle for a wired DCC. Cheers.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Selva: 

There are 3 other DCC systems that are available no matter where you are in the world : Massoth DiMAX Digital (www.massoth.com), LGB MTS III (www.lgb.com) , and Piko DCC (www.piko.de) , all made in Germany by Massoth. Each is aimed at a different niche, all are top of their class. Massoth offer 12 and 8amp systems, LGB and Piko offer 5 Aamp system. Each can be had either wired or wireless. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## selva (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you guys. It was indeed a great help to fix my problem. With a lot of choices out there I'm sure to pick the right one for my layout. Cheers, 
Selva


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would refrain from getting the MTS system as you are limited to 14 speed steps unless you get a Navigator. Even then you are limited to 28 speed steps. And with MTS you can not read CV's without getting the computer interface thus you also need a computer to read out registers. 

Most other systems go to 128 speed steps for better control of the motors in the engines. 

Note that most LGB engine decoders will do 14 and 28 speed steps, but the MTS system will not, except for the MTS III with the optional Navigator. 

PS, I have the MTS type I serial only and type II parallel, but I like my Zimo system the most as it is way more flexible and the Zimo hand held can read CV's and do direct programming of all CV's.


----------

